# Pm'ing



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

How do you pm someone here please? Thank you.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I would check your settings. You might have it switched off. You click on the profile picture of who you want to pm and there should be an option to pm on there profile page. You don't seem to have this option on your profile page.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hover over the members avi and a box comes up. In the bottom left hand corner there is a 'message' link.

You still have yours turned off I believe.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you gents.

what is it in settings that I click to switch it in? I looked but I didn't see anything related to messages. Thank you for taking the time to rep,y.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Thank you gents.
> 
> what is it in settings that I click to switch it in? I looked but I didn't see anything related to messages. Thank you for taking the time to rep,y.


 Now that is a very good question lol.

When I work it out I'll let you know. I've never had it switched off so I really have no idea.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you. Don't waste your time working it out, you have better things to do I'm sure. Thanks again.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Thank you. Don't waste your time working it out, you have better things to do I'm sure. Thanks again.


 Nope. Nothing else better  Still can't work it out though. Where's all the UK-M experts when you need one?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

@Lorian


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nope. Nothing else better  Still can't work it out though. Where's all the UK-M experts when you need one?


 Thank you for looking. I'll just leave it off. No problem.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

interesting


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> interesting


 Yep, when I read that from a platinum member I thought that was some sort of trolling but then reading on was legit.

I didn't even know that you could off the PM's (always had those on by default then I believe)


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

there is an option to toggle notifications on/off in the profile settings, but it is not available - looks to have been turned off by admin..


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I wonder if there might have been an option to enable/disable PMs in an older forum version which flubs had set and this has migrated to the current version?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

OP sniffing around for sausage


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> OP sniffing around for sausage


 

Not in the slightest, which is why I don't generally have the PM on, however, I like to know how to message people just in case I need to.

Wishing you a pleasant day and may your own sausage never be at a loss for company.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> I wonder if there might have been an option to enable/disable PMs in an older forum version which [Redacted] had set and this has migrated to the current version?


 I think you may be correct. I always have my pm off and I have been a member for a long while now, so it was set to off in the "ooolllld days" haha. It doesn't matter really. I'm sure when the new changes come in all will become clear. I'm a little on the dopey side on some fronts it has to be said.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Flubs said:


> I think you may be correct. I always have my pm off and I have been a member for a long while now, so it was set to off in the "ooolllld days" haha. It doesn't matter really. I'm sure when the new changes come in all will become clear. I'm a little on the dopey side on some fronts it has to be said.


 I joined so long ago I can't even remember if PMs existed then!

Hopefully Lorian will be able to fix this for you.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

@Flubs I've re-enabled messaging on your account.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Lorian said:


> @Flubs I've re-enabled messaging on your account.


 Hi @Lorianare PMs off by default on all accounts?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Rykard said:


> Hi @Lorianare PMs off by default on all accounts?


 Going by this thread I'd say the complete opposite: it's on and can't be switched off.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> Going by this thread I'd say the complete opposite: it's on and can't be switched off.


 Uh oh!

There may be trouble aheaaaaad...

but whilst there's music and love and rom......oh, sorry, just couldnt help that one.. :lol: ...cough...I'll get my coat....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lorian said:


> @[Redacted] I've re-enabled messaging on your account.


 Thank you. I hope all is well for you and your family.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Can someone disable @Flubs PMs? she keeps sending me rude pictures


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

comfla said:


> Can someone disable @[Redacted] PMs? she keeps sending me rude pictures



View attachment 117373


:lol: :lol: Hey there you.....hope you are well.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Flubs said:


> View attachment 117373
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: Hey there you.....hope you are well.


 You too missus


----------

